# Feminist Vegan Eatery Felled by The Patriarchy



## Weatherman2020

A feminist-owned and operated cafe that made headlines around the world after introducing an 18% “man tax” on male customers will be closing its doors at the end of the month. Handsome Her, a vegan establishment located in Melbourne, Australia, will be going out of business on April 28, according to an announcement on its website.

Feminist Cafe Where 'Women Reign Supreme' Goes Out of Business After Instituting 18% Man Tax

It turns out that “brazen public discussions of structural inequality and oppression,” rules about women having “priority seating,” and serving turmeric lattes with macadamia milk, isn’t in fact the basis of a thriving business.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Weatherman2020 said:


> A feminist-owned and operated cafe that made headlines around the world after introducing an 18% “man tax” on male customers will be closing its doors at the end of the month. Handsome Her, a vegan establishment located in Melbourne, Australia, will be going out of business on April 28, according to an announcement on its website.
> 
> Feminist Cafe Where 'Women Reign Supreme' Goes Out of Business After Instituting 18% Man Tax
> 
> It turns out that “brazen public discussions of structural inequality and oppression,” rules about women having “priority seating,” and serving turmeric lattes with macadamia milk, isn’t in fact the basis of a thriving business.


They were pretty big in the news when they pulled that misandry.

The story of their going out of business  is being ignored by the media.

The man tax they arranged was voluntary, male customers did not have to pay it.

What is interesting is that many predicted that the stupid shit they were doing was not a good way to run a business 

Feminists said well we will see.

Now we do


----------



## theHawk

Dumb twats deserve to go out of business.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Weatherman2020 said:


> A feminist-owned and operated cafe that made headlines around the world after introducing an 18% “man tax” on male customers will be closing its doors at the end of the month. Handsome Her, a vegan establishment located in Melbourne, Australia, will be going out of business on April 28, according to an announcement on its website.
> 
> Feminist Cafe Where 'Women Reign Supreme' Goes Out of Business After Instituting 18% Man Tax
> 
> It turns out that “brazen public discussions of structural inequality and oppression,” rules about women having “priority seating,” and serving turmeric lattes with macadamia milk, isn’t in fact the basis of a thriving business.


Wtf?! Macadamia milk? I ain't never even seen no Macadamia udders!


----------



## Anathema

Women + Politics = Bad Idea. Women + Business = Bad Idea. Business + Liberal Politics = Bad Idea. This whole thing was destined to be a Clusterfuck from the beginning.

That’s really all the article needed to say.


----------



## there4eyeM

Business and ideology are not a natural mix, something those who regard "capitalism" as an ideology would do well to reflect upon.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Marion Morrison said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A feminist-owned and operated cafe that made headlines around the world after introducing an 18% “man tax” on male customers will be closing its doors at the end of the month. Handsome Her, a vegan establishment located in Melbourne, Australia, will be going out of business on April 28, according to an announcement on its website.
> 
> Feminist Cafe Where 'Women Reign Supreme' Goes Out of Business After Instituting 18% Man Tax
> 
> It turns out that “brazen public discussions of structural inequality and oppression,” rules about women having “priority seating,” and serving turmeric lattes with macadamia milk, isn’t in fact the basis of a thriving business.
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf?! Macadamia milk? I ain't never even seen no Macadamia udders!
Click to expand...


That's pretty nutty!


----------



## blastoff

Weatherman2020 said:


> A feminist-owned and operated cafe that made headlines around the world after introducing an 18% “man tax” on male customers will be closing its doors at the end of the month. Handsome Her, a vegan establishment located in Melbourne, Australia, will be going out of business on April 28, according to an announcement on its website.
> 
> Feminist Cafe Where 'Women Reign Supreme' Goes Out of Business After Instituting 18% Man Tax
> 
> It turns out that “brazen public discussions of structural inequality and oppression,” rules about women having “priority seating,” and serving turmeric lattes with macadamia milk, isn’t in fact the basis of a thriving business.


Sure hope the owner(s) took a hell of a financial loss with their failed business venture.  Likely they’re not smart enough to learn anything from it though.


----------



## Blues Man

Weatherman2020 said:


> A feminist-owned and operated cafe that made headlines around the world after introducing an 18% “man tax” on male customers will be closing its doors at the end of the month. Handsome Her, a vegan establishment located in Melbourne, Australia, will be going out of business on April 28, according to an announcement on its website.
> 
> Feminist Cafe Where 'Women Reign Supreme' Goes Out of Business After Instituting 18% Man Tax
> 
> It turns out that “brazen public discussions of structural inequality and oppression,” rules about women having “priority seating,” and serving turmeric lattes with macadamia milk, isn’t in fact the basis of a thriving business.



Only a moron of the first order would alienate half of his potential customers


----------



## MindWars

*A vegan feminist cafe in Australia that imposed an 18 per cent “gender surcharge” on men and gave women priority seating has closed down.*
Vegan Feminist Cafe That Imposed 18% “Gender Surcharge” on Men Closes Down


This is just like when these idiots tell people they wonn't serve someone cause they like Trump,  this is how dumb they are they can't figure out the LOSS that comes with playing fire using politics you dumb bitch!! Looks like Obama nor Clinton saved your pathetic ass did they annd what a shame they are such your world heroes. ( That what a US dumb ass expects).


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Shocking they couldn't stay in business. Perhaps if they focused on customer service instead of discriminating against half the population business would be booming


----------

